# Kommentare zu: Festival für Bootsangler



## Anglerboard-Team (13. August 2006)

Hier könnt ihr kommentieren! 



> Festival für Bootsangler
> 
> BURG a. F. Nun schon zum 5. Mal treffen sich die Bootsangler auf der „Sonneninsel“ zum herbstlichen Gemeinschaftsfischen. Die nach dem Trollingtreffen größte Veranstaltung für sie, das Bootsangel-Festival, findet auch in diesem Jahr vom 13.-15. Oktober in Burgtiefe auf Fehmarn statt. Dann werden wieder Pilk-, Naturköder- als auch Trollingangler ihrer Leidenschaft Seite an Seite rund um die Ostseeinsel nachgehen.
> Beim Gemeinschaftsfischen winken den Fängern der größten Plattfische, Dorsche und Meerforellen Erinnerungspreise. Im letzten Jahr landeten die 74 teilnehmenden Bootsteams mit über 140 Anglern tolle Fische: zahlreiche Flundern von mehr als einem Kilo Gewicht, zweistellige Dorsche und auch einige schöne silberne Forellen. Bedingt durch den warmen Sommer und die eher mäßigen Fänge, sind alle auf die Herbstfischerei gespannt.
> ...


----------

